# Anti-competitive Professional Services?



## fender (3 Feb 2011)

I thought one of the stipulations of the IMF was that the anti-competitive clause, that prevented professionals such as Dentists, Doctors, Solicitors etc from advertising their prices and services, was to be abolished.  

I have not noticed any competitive drive in these sectors.

Surely these professions have been adversely affected and they should need to advertise their services. Competition is badly needed in these areas. Are they holding back to keep pricing high?


----------



## Firefly (3 Feb 2011)

I know that my wife is prohibited (by her governing body - medical field) from advertising. It's supposed to be contact details only in the Golden Pages and a brass placque outside.


----------



## T McGibney (3 Feb 2011)

fender said:


> I thought one of the stipulations of the IMF was that the anti-competitive clause, that prevented professionals such as Dentists, Doctors, Solicitors etc from advertising their prices and services, was to be abolished.
> 
> I have not noticed any competitive drive in these sectors.
> 
> Surely these professions have been adversely affected and they should need to advertise their services. Competition is badly needed in these areas. Are they holding back to keep pricing high?



Are you not aware that solicitors already advertise extensively? The Golden Pages books are full of their ads - much of it of the 'ambulance chasing' variety.   

Dentists also advertise.


----------

